# How to connect Airtel DTH with computer?



## ironcross77 (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi,

  I have a XFX GeForce 9600 GT PCIe CARD and a samsung LCD monitor of max resolution 1680*1050 @60 Hz.

I recently bought Airtel DTH. Can I hook the set top box( satellite receiver) to my computer to record TV programs with my existing setup. I yes how? Does the 9600 GT have tv tuner capabilities?

Do I need a seperate TV Tuner Card?


----------



## VarDOS (Oct 8, 2009)

to record TV programs u need a TV Tuner card, u r existing setup will not work


----------



## desiibond (Oct 8, 2009)

@ironcross77, get a good TV Tuner card. I have en el cheapo Tech-Com model but the video quality is very bad. Go for something like Winfast Palmtop TV (usb tunercard). It should cost around 2.5k but is worth every rupee.

anyways, if you can wait I get use my friend's palmtop TV card on my 144x900 reso monitor and let you know how the quality is (can do that on saturday).


----------



## myhotdog (Oct 10, 2009)

buy internal tv tuner card ,which is under 1k for low quality or go for hauppauge for high quality


----------

